# Puppies born today!!



## Living Skies (Jan 23, 2012)

I posted recently here.... http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/guard-animals/464782-pregnant-pyr-question.html about my new Pyr Lola. She wasn't planned but the story in the linked thread will explain.

We've been on high alert the last few days as she looked to be getting really close, of course we were hoping she would have them on the weekend but noooo. Just had to wait for monday when we had to go to the city, came home to 8 healthy, fat pups....first count trying not to disturb mom too much 2 boys and 6 girls.










Thanks to everyone's advice in the linked thread, sorry I didn't respond just got really busy. Temps here have been going up and down dramatically, from 0C down to -20C every day so mom has been in the house 90% of the time for the last week. She isn't particularly happy as she likes laying out in the snow but she has a room to herself in the basement away from everything and it at least stays pretty cool down there.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations on all your new puppies! Momma looks pretty pleased with herself & such cute babies.
Wonder what the daddy is to the new babies?


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Just darling they are!


----------



## Living Skies (Jan 23, 2012)

Backfourty said:


> Congratulations on all your new puppies! Momma looks pretty pleased with herself & such cute babies.
> Wonder what the daddy is to the new babies?


Thanks! Dad was LGD of some sort as my wife managed to have a bit of a conversation with the previous owner and he said he had a 'pack' of LGD's, mostly all Pyr's. They wouldn't let anything else coyote or dog onto the property so I doubt any random stray was the culprit.


----------



## Living Skies (Jan 23, 2012)

***Puppy pics updated at 3.5 weeks***

Puppies had their first very brief foray outside today, it's been ridiculously cold outside the last week or so but we've had a break in the weather....only -15C today, lol.

Hopefully in a couple more weeks I can start giving them some outside time in the shed I have set up for them, testing it right now with heat lamps and a fan heater. With -15C outside it's got a +5C ambient inside and still going up slowly but I think it's almost topped out.


























































Don't worry pups were only out for 30 seconds max each....don't even think they had a chance to shiver before they were back in my jacket and into the house.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

OMGoodness that little fella with the black mask and that speckled nose. I love him. <3


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I like the one with one black eye and one black ear.


----------

